# Kobalt sliding miter saw



## cameo89 (Sep 30, 2011)

looking to buy this as a second saw, for $200 it should be a good one for my labor/helper to use.

any of you use this saw?

http://www.lowes.com/pd_141994-46069-SM2505LW_0__?productId=3050895&Ntt=sliding+miter+saw&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dsliding%2Bmiter%2Bsaw&facetInfo=


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

cameo89 said:


> looking to buy this as a second saw, for $200 it should be a good one for my labor/helper to use.
> 
> any of you use this saw?




I would look at as used slider first. I picked up my 10" Hitachi slider for $20 with bad bearings, and spend $30 in parts to fix it. Its been a great saw! But for $200 I am sure you can find a nice Hiachi or Makita slider that works just fine.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i wouldnt even use that saw for framing. pull it all the way out then move it side to side. it moves a lot.
like mentioned above, buy a used saw.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Buy the saw for your helper for Christmas , this way if he leaves you you will always have better miters !


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

its a complete junk saw. everything will break on it. It's only good for rough framing, it cant cut a miter worth a hoot.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

this saw is the exact same one as the mastercraft maximum sold at canadian tire. a hardwood flooring installer i know buys these and uses them for about the life of two or three blades then tosses it to the curb.. they dont last very long and arent worth repairing


----------

